# Ripley & Somerville Tn Slug Plate SS Soda.



## CreekWalker (Feb 26, 2012)

A couple new additions to the embossed soda collection. Both local 1910 type straight side bottles, which I finally replaced two identical ,but damaged fillers ,both undisplayable soda bottles. The first is a slug plate RIPLEY BOTTLING WORKS, RIPLEY TENN. , the 2cd is a slug plate SOMERVILLE BOTTLING WORKS, SOMERVILLE TENN. Both small towns are 20 miles from my hometown of Brownsville, one due north and one due south. I found the last two fillers in the 1980's , so it's been awhile. The Somerville bottle is so rare, the local antique shop has a "bounty" of $65 for any complete one. Good luck with that! The Ripley straight side bottle had a hutch predecessor , if there is a Somerville hutch, I don't know of one. Also shown is a art deco SS and a Coca Cola Soda Water from Brownsville Tenn.


----------

